# large garage and small house - does such a property even exist?



## twowheeled (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello guys, I am getting fustrated in my search. I am a first time home buyer, 25 years old. I'm looking at houses in Calgary specifically. Preapproved for a 600k mortgage, but looking to spend closer to 350-400. 

I am looking for a small 2bdr, 2 bathroom house or condo with triple garage. It doesn't seem to exist, and most properties with larger garages are often million dollar homes with 5+ bedrooms. 

As a single guy who doesn't plan to start a family any time soon, I really have no desire for a house this big or expensive. Currently I am renting a basement suite and storing my vehicles at my parents house. I have 2 vehicles and 2 bikes. Over the years I've also put together a sizeable collection of tools, cabinets, etc. I live a modest lifestyle aside from my hobby for cars. I love to spend time in the garage doing projects, and my current job allows me the time to do so. I don't mind a basic, small house. 

Is there any solution for a guy with my lifestyle? Is building my own house the only option? Everyone I've asked about this looks at me like I have 2 heads. I've worked hard to earn my toys and I just want a place to relax and park them. 

Sorry if this comes off as bit of a rant, but it seems like home ownership is only available in very specific molds. There doesn't seem to be anything tailored to bachelors who want a "man cave" but not in the form of a 4000 sq ft home.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I think you will need to look for property with a small house that has enough land so you can built your own garage. Older properites/bungalows fit the bill.
Your desires are quite unique so I think you would need to buy something that has a potential to make it your own, I am not sure if many properties like this are available in Calgary, you may need to expand into suburbs.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

How about a normal sized garage + a big shed that can be used for the workshop? That should be more findable. I agree in general, you're not going to find a 3 car garage on a normal sized house. If you were buying an apartment condo and didn't need project workspace, you could possibly buy extra parking spaces.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

A friend of mine has been looking in the London Ontario area for almost two years. Although truth be told he's looking for more of a shop, 3+ car garage with at least nine foot ceilings and the space to put in a lift. He can't find it. He can find barns, two car garages and that's about it. He's picky too. 

I'd suggest building.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

This doesn't exist in Calgary unless it is custom.

Truthfully, any community that has enough room for a triple garage is going to set you back at least $600k anyway. Easiest way is to look out of town. You could buy a few acres for anywhere between $450k-$600k nearby, or $250-$300k if you are willing to commute.

Any existing build with a triple garage will come in at least 2400+ sqft.


----------



## mrcheap (Apr 4, 2009)

As others have said, buy something you can build additional structures on may be one solution.

Another might be to look for a place where you can rent / buy garages off of other owners. I looked at a co-op recently and it had an enclosed garage that came with the unit (it was a long row of garages, each completely enclosed that various units in the building owned). You could rent a second garage (or third I imagine) for $25 / month. 

A third option would be to buy a place near a shop / garage that you could rent additional space (in the Stephen King book Carrie there was a place like that) or off of neighbours who might not be using their garages (pass out fliers in a neighbourhood offering to rent a garage for $100 / month or something and I'd bet you'd get some interest.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Stick to your plan of buying the house(without the oversized garage)and rent from a public storage company.(you can rent up to 20x20 in some areas,or rent a space in a industrial warehouse.I park a trialer/1-ton truck(outside) and have a 12x12(10ft high)in a compound(storage company).300 hundred a mth.it's a idea.Just realizes as im writing mr cheap is saying the same thing.

Or the "everybody" has a uncle/friend/cousin ect on a acrage-see if you can workout a win/win with someone with a lot of land.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Also, it's probably a long shot, but keep an eye out for single garages that are very long. Your real estate agent could probably help you with that. My parents house/property certainly can't fit a 2 or 3 car garage, so we built a 44' deep garage that can hold 2 minivans end to end plus a small workshop behind that.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

They exist, they will be in older neighbourhoods, do not look in newer developments. You are not the only guy in this world . They just rarely come up on the market. Typically older neighbourhoods with larger lots with a garage built in the backyard or further set back at least. Or if you can live further out of the city, out in the country side. 

You will never find a newer home like this though, they are all mcmansions.


----------



## w0nger (Mar 15, 2010)

Some newer developments that have double attached garage homes also have back lanes where you could easily build another garage. So, you can have a double garage in the back for your hobbies and the double-attached in the front for everyday use.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

peterk said:


> Also, it's probably a long shot, but keep an eye out for single garages that are very long. Your real estate agent could probably help you with that. My parents house/property certainly can't fit a 2 or 3 car garage, so we built a 44' deep garage that can hold 2 minivans end to end plus a small workshop behind that.


I did the same.. 12' x 40' - looks very unassuming from the road, but holds 2 full size cars plus tons of other stuff. Had it built on a slab for around $14K - single garage door at each end makes a nice breeze on the hottest of days.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We live in Calgary, or at least we used to until we sold/ moved out of our house at the end of Aug.

One of our neighbours was a car buff. The garages in our area were mostly doubles and triples. This person had a double BUT he had some sort of hoist system and wass storing 4 cars in his 2 car garage. Never did see it work but on more than one occasion I saw 4 cars parked in his garage, 2 on top of 2. First time I had seem this. They moved,,,,and I believe that they took this hoist with them.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

The hoists can be expensive, but that may actually be a really good option. You do need to have a special garage for it, in terms of height, and something about the structure.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Hoists need a certain amount of concrete under them. I forget how thick it needs to be. But it's more than a simple pad. One issue with the two cars vertical is it makes it harder to get in and out of the lower car. And if anything leaks out of the upper...


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

What about buying an industrial building like a mechanic place and using an upstairs for a house? It would be 'loft' like, and it could be very cool.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

iherald said:


> What about buying an industrial building like a mechanic place and using an upstairs for a house? It would be 'loft' like, and it could be very cool.


Cool yes... but likely illegal. Building like that would be zoned as industrial, not residential. It's not really allowed to live in an industrial building unless it is a whole building converted to that use - which is a process. I don't think you can have residential occupancy and industrial occupancy in the same building, as per building code. And I doubt that you'd get the city to convert a building into an industrial area into a residential classification - they won't want somebody living in an industrial park.

As a sidenote, there are stories about old industrial buildings in the US that were converted to schools, and all the kids were getting sick from the residual chemicals that remained in the buildings from their days as factories and warehouses.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I think iherald meant commercial


----------

